# Dont know what it is.



## Sphearion (Jan 28, 2008)

Hopefully someone knows what this is. I picked it up for cheap at the LFS cause they dont know what it 
is it was a loner in their bag of plants.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, it's a sword plant (Echinodorus sp), but I'm not sure what type. Just a warning - it may have been grown emersed as those flower buds are awfully low on the stalk, the leaves seem really solid, and it's very common for sword plants to be grown emersed. The plant will have to adjust to being under water and grow new leaves designed for underwater life. With one sword I bought (Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica') the mother plant never adjusted to life underwater and eventually died, but the plantlets grew fine and now I have 8-10 of them. Other swords have adjusted just fine.

Anyway, you should get a new plantlet(s) at each of the nodes on the flower stalks. When the plantlets have multiple leaves and roots that are a couple inches long you can remove them from the stalk and plant them where you want.


----------



## KatjaT (Dec 7, 2007)

I think that your plant is _E. parviflorus 'Tropica'_. Those leaf-tips is are guite clear.


----------



## Sphearion (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome Work, I do have one more I got at the same time its but a little cutting right now but it has some new leaves forming and after its better formed I will post a picture right now its just a stem with maybe 2 leaves on it(it was a piece that broke off another plant) I believe its one of the many Hygrophila, ahh heck you did such a good job Ill just post it now and see how good APC really is


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It looks like H. difformis, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Acanthaceae/Hygroemersed.jpg, either emersed leaves or leaves from a plant growing in a very low light, no ferts tank. I saw some of the latter at a meeting about a month ago.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am guessing Hygrophila difformis, grown emersed. The new, underwater leaves should be highly branched, looking like Watersprite leaves


----------



## Sphearion (Jan 28, 2008)

I do have H.Difformis in the tank as well its just a bit farther back in the tank. I was hoping for a different type but with the new emergent leaves on this one till will definately tell


----------

